# NPD-nux cerberus integrated effects controller



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

nux cerberus integrated effects controller

I'm sure a few of you have seen this on Kijjii, But thought I would give it a try, only used it to try and make sure it works and I'm impressed so far ,


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Neat! It has pretty much all you really need, and offers a lot of flexibility. Seems to be well thought out.

May I ask what you paid for it?


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Neat! It has pretty much all you really need, and offers a lot of flexibility. Seems to be well thought out.
> 
> May I ask what you paid for it?


PM sent.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Looks like the sansamp flyrig with more options.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, that was pretty much my take. Only I would say a LOT more options. The Fly Rig doesn't allow for stored patches/scenes. Nope, this is a nice little unit.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Yeah, that was pretty much my take. Only I would say a LOT more options. The Fly Rig doesn't allow for stored patches/scenes. Nope, this is a nice little unit.


This one does scenes and patches? I've never even heard of these guys before, personally.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> This one does scenes and patches? I've never even heard of these guys before, personally.


Yes you can saves patches (over 120) and it's easy to to save them.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Budda said:


> This one does scenes and patches? I've never even heard of these guys before, personally.


NUX hasn't been around a _*long*_ time - their site says first products were in 2005 - but they have a fairly extensive catalog. NUX


----------

